# Mon G5 1.6 se gèle ...



## Arthemus (11 Mars 2004)

bonjour à tous,

La semaine dernière, suite au crash de mon brave imac G3 500, j'ai décidé de sauter le pas vers les powermac en achetant un "petit" G5.

Si du coté de la puissance je suis évidemment ravi (qd on vient d'un G3 500, on est forcément content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) j'ai un problème qui m'inquiete:
Sans raison apparente il arrive plusieurs fois par jour, que l'écran se gèle.
La souris ne répond plus, ni le clavier.
Je suis obligé de rebooter sauvagement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Savez vous ce qui se passe et surtout comment résoudre ce foutu problème ?

Merci de votre aide car j'ai l'horrible impression d'avoir récupéré mon pc du bureau sous W98 ...


----------



## MJF (11 Mars 2004)

Je ne sais pas si c'est une piste ? Il m'est également arrivé ce genre de chose sur mon G4. J'ai pensé au début que cela provenait d'une clé usb, car le problème survenait à l'éjection de cette clé ! Puis un jour, sans rien gel de l'écran et de la souris... J'ai eu alors l'idée de débrancher la souris,de la rebrancher en titillant son câble et miracle en reconnectant la souris, tout fonctionnait à nouveau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai changé la petite bête et tout foctionne bien à présent.
Il est vrai que sur les dernières souris d'Apple le câble n'est pas terrible et est (à mon avis) un peu fragile .


----------



## SuperCed (12 Mars 2004)

En cherchant un peu, tu remarqueras que tu n'es pas le seul touché par ce problème. Sur MacBidouille, il y a un topic de 26 pages sur ce problème.

Pour ma part, j'ai eu ça au début sur mon G5, puis j'ai viré la mise en veille ainsi que l'option qui met en veille le disque à chaque fois que possible.

De plus, j'ai évité d'ouvrir le capot pendant le fonctionnement du G5 et je n'ai plus eu de problème.

Quelle carte graphique possèdes-tu?


----------



## Arthemus (12 Mars 2004)

Salut.

La 1ère chose que j'ai faite a été aussi de supprimer la mise en veille car le 1er blocage s'est produit lors d'un réveille.

Mais depuis ça s'est reproduit à plusieurs nombreuses reprises et sans faire des actions particulières. Parfois en relevant un mail, parfois en simple consultation d'un site (sans même avoir cliquer sur un lien particulier ...).
Bref je ne vois aucune cause particulière.

Sinon, j'ai la carte graphique d'originie c'est à dire une GForce 5200 ultra.

Quant au capot, a part l'avoir ouvert avant le premier branchement pour l'installation de barrettes (achetée à la FNAC donc à priori de bonnes qualités) il est toujours fermé.


----------



## decoris (12 Mars 2004)

à mon avis c'est les barettes! retire les nouvelles, et vérifie si il plante...


----------



## SuperCed (12 Mars 2004)

Moi, je crois qu'il y a quand même un problème important avec les G5.
Il y a enormément de gens touchés par ces freezes.

Pour moi, il y a 3 possibilités :
- MacOS X n'est pas si stable que ça sur les G5
- Il y a un problème de carte mère
- Il y a un problème d'alimentation


----------



## Arthemus (12 Mars 2004)

Ok je vais regardé du coté des barrettes . Mais ça m'embete car je les ai acheté en même temps que le G5 à la fnac en me disant qu'au moins là elles seront de bonne qualité.

Sinon, je ne vous ai pas tout dit !

Quand il se gèle, au bout de quelques minutes, les ventilateurs se mettent à tourner à fond.
D'autres part, là je viens de rebooter suite à un nouveau plantage qui m'a affiché pour la 1ère fois un kernel panic mais pas avec le message en plusieurs langues mais avec un message qui en noir racontait un truc à propos d'adresse IP de la forme 00.00.00 etc !!!!
J'ai vérifié les branchements du modem (ethernet, speed touch home, qui bosse bien sans broncher depuis des lustres !). Mais peut être faut il chercher du coté du modem ou pire de la carte ethernet ?


----------



## decoris (13 Mars 2004)

ça pue les barettes foireuses... essaye, le G5 est très sensible à la ram...


----------



## Arthemus (13 Mars 2004)

Si c'est le cas, vous pensez que je peux les ramener à la fnac ?
C'est un problème de marque ou c'est la faute à pas de chance et je peux reprendre de la même marque ?


----------



## Arthemus (19 Mars 2004)

Et bien ce n'est pas les barettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je les ai retirées et les symptômes sont les mêmes ....

Je pense que je vais tester pour la première fois la SAV ...


----------



## Arthemus (25 Mars 2004)

Ah tiens... Je pensais que le problème était plutôt lié aux G5.
Là j'ai retiré les barettes en plus, puis j'ai passé un grand coup d'ONYX, sans conviction.
Là, ça fait bien 2 jours sans plantage ce qui est presque exceptionnel !
J'attends le prochain plantage... dans un jour ou deux, pour appeler l'apple care.

Au fait savez vous comment ça fonctionne ? J'ai bien lu la petite brochure mais je ne vois pas comment ils vont déterminer la date de l'achat du mac ... j'ai rien envoyé !
Sinon reste le SAV de la fnac mais je prefère aller tout de suite chez Apple !

Savez vous aussi si Apple m'envoye un gentil tech chez moi ou faut il que je rapporte la bête ?

Merci !


----------



## lo12345 (25 Mars 2004)

hello... 
moi j'ai eu le meme pb avec mon imac g4 et deouis qu ej'ai changé de mondem (j'avais un usb et maintenant un ethernet...) 
et ben ca roule... peut etre c'est ca pour toi...
bonne chance...


----------



## Arthemus (26 Mars 2004)

hellas non j'ai un modem ethernet !

Merci pour l'idée.


----------



## Trinity (21 Mai 2004)

J'ai le même problème ... même machine, mêmes symptomes !

J'ai aussi soupçonné la RAM mais elle vient d'un magasin sérieux ...

C'est quoi au juste ONYX ?


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Mai 2004)

'

Il y a un problème de freeze dont je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la cause sur des machines autres que le G5. Il y a des discussions là dessus sur les forums du site Apple. Dans les forums ici un sujet en  parle, ça m'arrive sur ma machine (G4 bipro 450), tout se fige sauf la souris et en principe la situation finit par se rétablir.

'+


----------



## Arthemus (21 Mai 2004)

En fait, le problème qui m'occupe (ainsi que Trinity semble t il) est un freeze complet, c'est à dire que ni la souris ni le clavier est actif.
Vraiment tout est bloqué. Puis, chez moi en tout cas, au bout de quelques minutes, tous les ventilateurs se mettent à tourner à fond ...
La seule solution est un reboot sauvage !

Pour info, j'ai passé avec succès tous les tests du hardware test ainsi que ceux de techtool pro 4.
Et je n'ai pas de nouvelles barettes. Uniquement celles d'origines.

Pour Trinity, Onyx est un freeware qui fait toutes sortes de travaux de maintenance. C'est très utile et recommandé mais hélas dans notre cas ça ne résoud rien.
Je te renvoie vers le site  Mac OsX Facile où tout cela est très bien expliqué.

Je chercche toujours une solution aussi je compte ces jours ci faire une nouvelle réinstallation complète du système.
On verra si ça marche mieux après.
Si je fais jouer la garantie Apple, ils me demanderons certainement de le faire alors... !!!


----------



## Trinity (22 Mai 2004)

Mon G4 450 Mhz a les mêmes problèmes de freezes depuis que je suis passé à 10.3.3 

J'ai chez moi encore deux autres machines ( un Cube et un iBook ) qui ne plantent pas. 
Si je regarde de plus près les différences entre toutes ces machines, ce qui me frappe c'est l'occupation des ports USB. Les machines qui plantent ont un multiplicateur de port USB ( un Hub ) et plein de périphériques dessus.

Est-ce le cas chez vous ?


----------



## Arthemus (23 Mai 2004)

Trinity, mon grand, on se connait bien maintenant, tu me peux me tutoyer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est du hub, hélas, non, je n'en ai pas. J'ai pas mal de truc branché dessus, mais sans hub (hormis celui du clavier d'où part la souris).


----------



## Trinity (24 Mai 2004)

... alors on se dit "tu"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Je suis timide mon lapin...

évidement c'était la forme pluriel de "vous", alors les autres ils disent quoi ?


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2004)

vous, tu, il, nous, lui, eux, lui, elle, moi...


----------



## Aurelien_ (26 Mai 2004)

moi mon 1,6 (voir signature) marche très bien!


----------



## Arthemus (27 Mai 2004)

Tu as bien de la chance !
Encore que malgré ces plantages, il tourne parfaitement !!!!

Je viens de faire la mise à jour vers 10.3.4. Je verrai si ça change quelque chose...


----------



## Trinity (28 Mai 2004)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien de la chance !
> Encore que malgré ces plantages, il tourne parfaitement !!!!
> 
> Je viens de faire la mise à jour vers 10.3.4. Je verrai si ça change quelque chose...



Donnes-nous des nouvelles ....


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (28 Mai 2004)

Salut,






pour ceux qui ont un hub USB: choisir toujours une bonne marque. Le mien a 7 ports, de Dr. Bott, super. Par contre, les hubs Microspot ou Athena...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









G5 qui plantent: problème de ventilation? Si le hardware est ok, j'imagine que parfois la machine n'arrive pas à contrôler les ventils...bof...peut-être??


----------



## fgintzburger (12 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

moi aussi j'ai une machine qui se fige...

C'est mon iBook G4 1MHz qui se gêle de façon aléatoire.

Mon iBook se fige mais je garde le contôle de la souris sans pouvoir cliquer: donc ce n'est pas le système.

En insistant un peu, je me suis rendu compte que cela ce produisait quand le processeur était fortement solicité (jeu FPS, photoshop + illustrator avec gros fichiers,etc... ).
En faisant quelque recherches et en me rappellant plusieurs sujets sur les déboires d'ATI, je suis tombé sur plein d'infos mais pas vraiement de solutions. 

Effectivement les infos récoltés sur la toile faisait mention de ces prérequis à ce phénomène d'ordinateur gelé... si prérequis il y a !

J'ai commenccé par faire une clean install. Puis j'ai téléchargé les derniers drivers de chez ATI pour la carte graphique de mon iBook. Enfin j'ai récupéré MenuMeters, un freeware qui permet de surveiller le % d'activité du ou des CPU. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent pour le proccesseur de la carte graphique. Le phénomène s'est quand même reproduit !:mouais:

Voilà comme je pense que ça se passe : le processeur de la carte graphique est surchargé de travail (la pauvre...) et passe le relai au CPU. Lui même est à fond et ne revoi pas les calculs assez rapidement... La carte graphique se bloque et provoque un "figeage" complet...

Maintenant comment reparer ce problème ?... Je ne suis pas programmeur ni technicien. Quelqu'un à une idée pour réparer ce souci ?

eh ben pôur un premier poste... j'ai fais long !


----------



## Yanne (13 Février 2005)

Je crois que tu seras mieux servi dans le forum "Mac portable"...
Y-a-t-il un :modo: dans l'avion?


----------



## eddygain (13 Février 2005)

moiaussi j'ai le meme probleme avec mon g5 1.8 le premier jour que je l'ai eu il s'etait deja fige et cela m'arrive plusieurs fois par jour , quand ce 'est pas le g5 qui ne repond plus c'est les applications tel que wanadoo j'ai appelle l'assistance apple care et le technicien m'as dit que ca venai de la carte mere et qu'il y'avai un mysterieux bouton sur la carte mere ou il fallait appuyer (je ne l'ai jamais trouve :S)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

Des gens à qui ce serait arrivé avé des G5 bi-pro ?
Ca me fait froid dans le dos c't'histoire   
J'aurais tendance à penser que ça peut venir d'un manque de RAm mais bon, chuis loin d'être technicien...


----------



## fgintzburger (13 Février 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu seras mieux servi dans le forum "Mac portable"...
> Y-a-t-il un :modo: dans l'avion?



Merci Yanne, pour l'acceuil  ! Mais vu que ce souci ne concerne pas que des iBook mais aussi des G5, et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur la toile, des G4... je l'ai posté là où un topic était déja ouvert.

Ça évite le redondance des sujets...

Néanmoins j'irais faire un tour sur le forum 'mac Portable" au cas où ...


----------



## Yanne (14 Février 2005)

fgintzburger a dit:
			
		

> ... ce souci ne concerne pas que des iBook mais aussi des G5, et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur la toile, des G4...



Alors moi avec mon G3 je suis à l'abri? Chouette  !!!


----------



## fgintzburger (15 Février 2005)

Bon et ben voici un début de réponse... Infos glanées en lisant un thread long de plus de 500 posts.

J'en suis pas encore à la fin mais voici ce qu'il en dégage :

Tous les postes concerné sont équipés de cartes graphiques ATI.
Ils ont tous des barettes de mémoire Samsung.
Se seraient tous des mono-processeurs.
Ce sont en majorité des G5.

Je suis au boulot, ce soir je vous balance le lien du forum Apple....


----------



## fgintzburger (15 Février 2005)

Par ici, le forum apple ou il est question du phénomène...


----------



## macadam2 (20 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

pour ma part j'ai un PowerMac G5 (du moins c'est Apple qui l'a en ce moment !!!) et j'ai commencé par avoir  des problèmes de reconnaissance de résolution d'écran puis ensuite des freeze de deux à trois heures, puis des freeze complets avec reboot électrique sauvage, le lecteur DVD qui ne veut plus s'ouvrir, non reconnaissance des clés USB. J'ai tout essayé, réinstallation système, zap de la PRAM et de la VRAM, enlever la pile, redémarrage avec la mémoire d'origine, rien n'y faisait.
Du coup j'ai contacté l'assistance Apple avec un technicien de premier niveau qui voulait m'envoyer une carte graphique et un technicien de deuxième niveau qui voulait le voir dans un apple center.
Donc direction l'apple center. Cela fait dix jours.
Je penche pour un problème de carte vidéo agravé par un problème de carte mère.
Un conseil, lorsque vous êtes sous garantie (90 jours après l'achat), il ne faut pas hésiter à un retour en apple center car après cela chiffre rapidement.


----------



## pixy (11 Avril 2005)

fgintzburger a dit:
			
		

> ? vu que ce souci ne concerne pas que des iBook mais aussi des G5, et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur la toile, des G4...
> 
> bonjour,
> je peux en témoigner, les G4 çà gèle aussi et chez moi de plus en plus souvent !!!
> ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Avril 2005)

Aucuen suggestion... juste une contribution :

eMac SPD @ 1,25 : 256 Mo de Ram d'origine plus 256 à l'achat.
Forcément, une ATI.
Au début, la souris bloquait, j'ai eu peur, puis je me suis rendu compte que le reste marchais... et que le problème de la souris s'arrengeait lorsqu'on introduis quelque chose de fin dedans et qu'on pousse le premier truc qu'on rencontre (Je ne serais être tenus responsable d'un éventuel dégât cosé par mes conseils - Toutefois, si vous tennez a arrenger votre souris comme ça, dites le moi.)

Puis j'ai essayé de jouer à SimCity 4. Là, catastrophe : des gels temporaires entre 1 à 30 secondes suivent la durée de jeux et la résolution du jeux. Le type de gels où la souris continue de tourner mais plus rien ne réagis aux clics
=> La carte vidéo à donc bien un problème au niveau de la charge

Je n'ai eu qu'une seule époque glacière de mon mac: Plus de souris, plus de clavier, plus de son, plus de bouton de mise en veille.... même débrancher les périphs n'y à rien fait.... alors je me suis résolu à appuyer pour la première fois plus de 5 secondes sur le bouton POWER de mon eMac.... Depuis le jour ou il m'a vue comme ça, il  ne me fait plus rien. Il se contante de marcher.


----------



## Yip (14 Avril 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Aucuen suggestion... juste une contribution :
> 
> eMac SPD @ 1,25 : 256 Mo de Ram d'origine plus 256 à l'achat.
> Forcément, une ATI.
> ...




Safari, menu Édition, sous-menu Orthographe, option Vérifier l'orthographe lors de la frappe    ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Safari, menu Édition, sous-menu Orthographe, option Vérifier l'orthographe lors de la frappe    ?


C'est fait, mais que depuis quelque temps.... Maintenait, je travaille à mettre le correcteur d'orthographe dans la tête... Pour le moment, seul le ctrl+click est passé. C'est bizarre parce que ce n'est que depuis ce jour là que je relis mon texte avec le plus d'attention possible !


----------



## emm (15 Mai 2005)

Mêmes types de problèmes avec un powerMac G5 mono 1.6. Apparemment le freeze est systématique, tous les forums en parlent. De nombreux tests m'amènent à penser que c'est lié au lecteur/graveur, ou à son firmware, ou à la relation carte-mère graveur.
Parce qu'au fond la majorité des problèmes se produit lorsque on veut ouvrir le tiroir, ou que des applis veulent accéder au graveur, etc.
 Deux solutions : 
1. achetez un bi-pro
   ou
2. achetez une batte de base-ball

Em


----------

